# 1951 Farmall C Hydraulic touch control rebuild



## pilothouse (Oct 30, 2020)

Hello, seems I need to rebuild the hydraulic unit as it has now drained of fluid 2 times in the last 5 years since I bought this tractor. I'd really appreciate any pointers/feedback on doing this rebuild. While I'm tearing things apart I am also redoing the engine. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum pilothouse. Looks like you are getting right into that rebuild. I'm sure some folks here will give you some great advise along the way. 
Now that aside, you've piqued our interest with that extended cab Dodge creation in the background!!


----------



## pilothouse (Oct 30, 2020)

thanks, my major intrest in old stuff is Dodge trucks. Good eye to catch the current project. I am adding 22" to a 50's Dodge body I'm am putting on a Ram 3500 frame with a 12 valve Cummins 6bt. It's quite the project!


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

These units are pretty simple. Get it on the bench. The most common leaks are the control spool o rings but would be wise to replace all the o rings and the head gasket. As you remove all parts lay them out so they go back where they came from, check valves, piston and so forth. Clean everything thoroughly and also clean the screen or replace it. Comes out the side where the four quarter inch bolts are.


----------



## pilothouse (Oct 30, 2020)

mrfred said:


> These units are pretty simple. Get it on the bench. The most common leaks are the control spool o rings but would be wise to replace all the o rings and the head gasket. As you remove all parts lay them out so they go back where they came from, check valves, piston and so forth. Clean everything thoroughly and also clean the screen or replace it. Comes out the side where the four quarter inch bolts are.


Thanks. It looks like the one side is where it is leaking the most where the control rod connects up. I've got a rebuild kit and plan on doing the overhaul. Any idea how heavy the thing is? 2 person job to lift it off the chassis?


----------

